# Petsmart's Critter Totes?



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

So these are the only type of "Kritter Keeper" we have up here in ol' Montana, so I was wondering if anyone knew how many gallons each size was? Thanks! 

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2752730


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

The medium and large ones would be the ones you wanted. I looked at those and calculated the gallons before but I can't remember. You can put the dimensions in this and figure it out though 

I believe the large is about 4 gallons and the medium almost 3.. but I honestly can't remember exactly.


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

Thanks! It appears (as long as I put the dimensions in right) that the medium is 3 gallons while the large is 5 gallons. Itseems like a great thing to fill up a tank in college, after several trips running to the bathroom! Or another betta I guess! haha


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Yeah.. I thought about getting some.. but I need another tank like I need a hole in my head LOL


----------



## Hadouken441 (Jan 27, 2010)

They make beautiful nano scapes without the lid. Im going to start one next weekend I think


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

Haha I know! I think I'll just keep it around for a hospital tank. I already have two 5 gallons empty because I can't up-keep for than 3 tanks at a time. Haha I always need my dad to help me lug buckets around when I clean the 50 or 29 gallon!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

The very small ones don't even hold a gallon, maybe a half gallon? The next size holds a gallon and a half then the next biggest one holds 2.5 gallons.


----------



## puddin (Apr 5, 2010)

Can you put a tetra 25w heater in one of those? Is there a way to put a HOB filter on them while keeping the lid on? Sorry for the mutliple questions, just curious! Thanks. Deeann


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I have a tetra whisper heater in a 1.5 gallon critter keeper and have had no problems.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

In those tanks I would go for a small world filter or a hagen mini filter.


----------



## Quinn (Apr 4, 2010)

Those are made of plastic aren't they? The heater doesn't "melt" them or anything like that?


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

nope. A heater should never melt plastic and if it did then its defective.


----------



## angelus2402004 (Jan 5, 2010)

So how many gallons is the Largest of the largest containers? 3 gallons or 5?


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

I believe the X large is almost 9 gallons.


----------

